# Can anyone Reccommend a Vet in the Belleville/Stirling/Madoc areas?



## lupinfarm (Aug 4, 2009)

Can anyone reccommend a Large Animal Vet in the Stirling, Ontario, Canada area? I've looked at Campbellford Vet already but I'm not satisfied with their billing. I'm looking for an independant vet who doesn't work out of a practice like the Campbellford Vet does. We also prefer to be billed so we can see what we have payed for instead of payment upon treatment. In the Bowmanville area we had Andre Macko, he had a Mobile practice and worked out of his truck, we're looking for a similar vet. He would bill you at the time of treatment but you could pay later in the week.


----------

